# Chartering out of St. Thomas



## dinghygoddess (Aug 6, 2014)

We are planning a 10 sail out of St. Thomas. We are bringing my in-laws who are inveterate monohull sailors (had 40 ft Bristol for 30 years) so we were thinking for size sake to charter a 48 or 48 cat. Can anyone recommend a charter company out of St. Thomas? We've chartered with The Moorings before and were very happy but for traveling time sake with two 80+ year olds we want to make it as easy as possible. Traveling to Tortola is a whole day affair: flight from NY to St. Thomas, then taxi to the ferry, the ferry, then taxi from ferry to The Moorings. Yuck!


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

These folks are top notch and they are located a couple of miles from the airport before you get to the ferry terminal.

CYOA Yacht Charters | US Virgin Islands | St. Thomas

Greg Murphy
S/V Amalia
1965 Cal 30
Muskegon, MI


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

captainmurph said:


> These folks are top notch and they are located a couple of miles from the airport before you get to the ferry terminal.
> 
> CYOA Yacht Charters | US Virgin Islands | St. Thomas
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg, technically I am one of "those folks".

Dinghygoddess head on over to the CYOA website and take a look. There is one 48' (Fountaine Pajot Salina) cat and a bunch of slightly smaller ones.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

dinghygoddess said:


> We are planning a 10 sail out of St. Thomas. We are bringing my in-laws who are inveterate monohull sailors (had 40 ft Bristol for 30 years) so we were thinking for size sake to charter a 48 or 48 cat. Can anyone recommend a charter company out of St. Thomas? We've chartered with The Moorings before and were very happy but for traveling time sake with two 80+ year olds we want to make it as easy as possible. Traveling to Tortola is a whole day affair: flight from NY to St. Thomas, then taxi to the ferry, the ferry, then taxi from ferry to The Moorings. Yuck!


I like CYA there in Frenchtown.

Honest folks. I trust them.

I might have the name mixed up. After reading the other posts, perhaps it is CYOA. They are close to "The Cut" by Hassel Island, in Frenchtown, and a short walk from McD's.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Night_Sailor said:


> I like CYA there in Frenchtown.
> 
> Honest folks. I trust them.
> 
> I might have the name mixed up. After reading the other posts, perhaps it is CYOA. They are close to "The Cut" by Hassel Island, in Frenchtown, and a short walk from McD's.


It is indeed CYOA and located exactly where you are describing it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------

